# Not a good start to the day



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Flossie went into labour this morning - the first kitten at around 5.20 was tail first - literally just the tail - and had to be assisted, whereupon Flossie totally ignored it and decided that the hall downstairs was a much better place to give birth. Did the cord and cleaned up kitten trying to persuade Flossie to stay in her box (to no avail) kitten 2 arrived in the same manner but sadly was stillborn. Kitten 3 followed a normal delivery but was again abandoned as Flossie went back to her box. Kitten 4 arrived, normal delivery - once again Flossie made no effort to clean, bite the cord or eat placenta. Feisty little one, number 4, made straight for nipples and though Flossie ignored him she didn't object - all three with her. Shortly after there was an amniotic bubble for kitten 5 but nothing happening - a few pushes, no straining and then nothing. I couldn't feel an sign of a kitten at all and didn't want to risk any damage so off to the vets, by which time my husband had gone out, leaving me with no car so had to call a taxi.
The vet couldn't reach the stuck kitten either and Flossie is now in for a c.section - there may be another kitten but not sure. She will be spayed at the same time


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh my! I am so sorry to hear this. 

I hope that Flossie is fine after all this. How are the 3 kittens doing? Can one of your other Queens look after the kittens or will you have to bottle feed? Or will Flossie be able to have them back? 

Will be thinking of you and them today.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Hope all turns out well with them, and that she accepts them.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There is a fourth survivor but struggling. All of them are still at the vets and I will be ringing back in an hour so to see how things are. None of the babies are terribly strong  and if Flossie doesn't want them I'll have to feed them


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Lynn how very sad I have everything crossed for a successful outcome for mum and babies.
Hopefully once all the trauma is over Flossie will settle down to being a good mum x


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Thank goodness you were there for her, with a stuck first kitten you could have lost the whole litter plus mum.

I've had queens that take to motherhood like falling off a log, one that was frightened of her own kittens ( spayed) and one that tried to pull her first kitten from first litter out with teeth and claws. I hate it when people think their cats will just " know what to do" when the time comes, sometimes they don't, and sometimes they can't.

Hope all goes well and she accepts kittens after spaying. Can they go in with heat pad, and be put straight with her after surgery?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Catharinem said:


> Sorry to hear this. Thank goodness you were there for her, with a stuck first kitten you could have lost the whole litter plus mum.
> 
> I've had queens that take to motherhood like falling off a log, one that was frightened of her own kittens ( spayed) and one that tried to pull her first kitten from first litter out with teeth and claws. I hate it when people think their cats will just " know what to do" when the time comes, sometimes they don't, and sometimes they can't.
> 
> Hope all goes well and she accepts kittens after spaying. Can they go in with heat pad, and be put straight with her after surgery?


The vet has them in an incubator at the moment but will put them back when Flossie comes round properly. She is out of surgery and had one more live kitten but still keeping fingers crossed for them all. 
I don't think poor Flossie had a clue either what was happening or what to do


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh Lynn I am so very sorry to hear this  What an amazing, dedicated breeder you are to be there for her and her litter. I've heard of some saying they just let them 'get on with it'.

Will be keeping you, Flossie and her kittens in my thoughts today. I hope you get a happy ending xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Do hope they all survive and Flossie takes to them. Fingers crossed for all of them and well done for being there and recognising something wasn't right.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

4 surviving kittens doing okay,. Flossie has come round but isn't interested at the moment - not surprising after a c. section - so the vets are trying to feed them, only one fed so far. I bet it's that feisty little one, number 4, who came out looking for a nipple.
I can go and pick them up at about 5 this afternoon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess you are all kitted out with milk replacer, syringes, bottles, teats etc.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I guess you are all kitted out with milk replacer, syringes, bottles, teats etc.


All prepared thanks. Hoping not to need them but ready in case. Out of interest has anyone tried the sponge feeding method and does it work?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will be thinking of you, your girl and her babies.
I have done the sponge method many times. I do find it easier and so much safer than bottle feeding.
Obviously use latex free sponges and all you do is soak the sponge to begin with, then keep topping the sponge up using a syringe whilst the kitten suckles.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed for the babies and hoping and praying that Flossie takes to motherhood. I always think of how I felt when I had my daughter and how bewildered I was for the first few days...... I soon got into the swing so hope Flossie does the same. Big hugs Lynn


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh dear, I hope she settles down with the babies soon x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thinking of you Lynn, and sending many positive thoughts for Flossie and her babies.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, we are home. Flossie was still disinterested and I managed to get a bit of milk into them - tiny babies, between 68 and 86 g. She decided to settle in her favourite spot on top of the cat tree so I put the kittens up there with her. She let them feed so they now all have full little bellies but I daren't move in case she wakes up and decides to get down, taking them with her.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh goodness, just caught up with this, what a stressful day for you  I'm glad the 4 of them are still going & she's let them have a feed, I do hope she continues to let them suckle. Sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just an idea which i found helpful with a previous cat..... could you not get a large travel pen or cage and cover her up.
This way she wouldnt be able to get away from kittens and she should settle down to feed them.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Fingers crossed for the bubs, hope Flossie settles in with them soon


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just caught up with this : (

How are they all? Hope you managed to get some kip! Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Just an idea which i found helpful with a previous cat..... could you not get a large travel pen or cage and cover her up.
> This way she wouldnt be able to get away from kittens and she should settle down to feed them.


After having to feed them all night I went next door first thing this morning and borrowed their large dog crate. She has fed them in there but only when I put them next to her and gave her a lik-y-lix to keep her occupied. She's okay if I stay with her but moves to the other side of the cage if not  All kittens are still with us but one is struggling


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the kittens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We lost our little struggler


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, that's sad, was he the first born ?
I hope the others thrive.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that. Poor little mite. I hope the rest do ok, and Flossie is alright. x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry Lynn. Hope the rest are doing well. 

*HUGS*


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So sorry you've lost one  praying the others make it xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry I missed this thread. I hope Flossie and the remaining kittens are OK. What a stressful time for you, big hugs xx


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that :'(


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending you my heartfelt condolences Lynn.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We are down to two  Got back from the vets for her post op check and one little was almost gone , passed away shortly after  Though they were only a couple of days early the vet thought they looked immature 
However Flossie does now seem more settled with these last two. I've just opened the crate door so she can come out for a bit and she has chosen to remain with her babies. Not out of the woods yet but I feel a corner has been turned


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lynn so very sorry to read that you have lost these two precious little babies.
Paws crossed that the remaining two little ones continue to thrive x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sad, so sorry for your losse lets hope things are on the up from now.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry you have lost 2. Birthweights were quite low for old style before they had their disturbed first day.

Hope the other 2 get stronger. Do you have something padding the bars at the bottom of the cage so they can't squeeze out through the bars?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Catharinem said:


> Sorry you have lost 2. Birthweights were quite low for old style before they had their disturbed first day.
> 
> Hope the other 2 get stronger. Do you have something padding the bars at the bottom of the cage so they can't squeeze out through the bars?


Yes it's well protected. Flossie has actually chosen to stay with them this evening after I opened the crate door for her to stretch her legs for a bit


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh noooo!
Perhaps she knew they were poorly which was why she was so distant?
Keeping everything crossed that they fight and strive.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So sad for you, unfortunately you can't fight nature.
Hopefully things settle down now. xx Try and stay strong. xx


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

So sorry for the 3 kittens, I hope Flossie and her 2 kittens all continue to do well.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry to read this Lynn. Hopefully these others will do better now that miss Floss has ettled.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

So sorry Lynn  I hope Floss and the others are settling together now xx


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Lynn


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry Lynn - only just caught up with this. All good wishes for the remaining two, and for mum.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Just caught up with this. I'm so sorry Lynn, and hope Flossie is doing better along with the two little ones. I'm praying they thrive.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly we lost all of the little ones. I am heartbroken for my poor Flossie who really had no idea what was happening or what she was supposed to do  I have struggled to keep the last ones going - when I went to bed last the last one was settled and feeding from Flossie who as taking good care of him. At 6 this morning he was so weak he could barely left his head and despite all efforts to revive him and get him taking food again he passed away.
Rest in peace all of my tiny angels, fly free little souls that weren't meant for this world.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh Lynn, this is incredibly heartbreaking. Rest in peace, little angels and I hope poor little Flossie recovers


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry Lynn  how devastating. Run free little ones xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry Lynn run free little ones  xx


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh Lynn  I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness Lynn, I am so very sorry  Like everyone else, I was keeping everything crossed the 2 remaining babies would make it with Flossie being a bit more settled / attentive to them. 

You've had far more than your share of heartache, take care x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I am going to contradict myself - my little fighter hadn't gone as I thought. He was still unresponsive but Flossie was cuddling him so I left them. She came down for some food so I went to get the baby as I was holding him I could hear a faint bubble of breath. Brought him down wrapped in a fleece and cuddled until he suddenly squeaked a little. I can hardly believe it. I have managed to get a little formula in him and I still think I am going to lose him but there is still a little hope


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really hoping against hope that he proves us all wrong Lynn. I really, really feel for you.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Give him something sugary. These can be the symptoms of hypoglycemia, and it won't make anything else worse. Honey will do, smeared in his mouth. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> Give him something sugary. These can be the symptoms of hypoglycemia, and it won't make anything else worse. Honey will do, smeared in his mouth. Fingers crossed.


I've been giving them all honey and Nutridrops too. I gave this one some honey before he had the milk


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Praying for a miracle xxxx


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh come on wee boy, you're such a little fighter. 

Got everything crossed here for you and Flossie xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep this kitten warm as you already know and give nutridrops every 30 minutes.
Paws crossed for you. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly my little 'Rocky' fell asleep in my arms a couple of hours ago


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So very sorry Lynn


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so sorry Lynn. I have no words of wisdom for you but I am thinking about you and your gorgeous Flossie.

Sleep tight wee angels, too beautiful for Earth xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

So sorry for you, Flossie and her babies. Nothing helpful to say, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Lynn, my heart really hurts for you right now, and for poor Floss.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

So sorry Lynn  x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry. It must be so hard to lose them one by one. RIP tiny babies.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Such sad news again from you Lynn, I am so terribly sorry that you and Flossie had to go through this.
RIP little ons.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Huge sympathies for you, such a terrible loss. I hope Flossie is coping OK too xx


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm so sorry, Lynn.  
It just hurts thinking of poor Flossie and you. I hope she regains her health quickly.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So so sorry Lynn. 

Viv xx


----------



## mooikatje (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm so very sorry Lynn, and for Flossie too. x


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Flossie's babies. Maybe she knew something wasn't quite right with them at the beginning, who knows? XX


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry Lynn


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So incredibly sad to hear this Lynn - life is so unfair. RIP dear babies xxxxxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Lynn, thinking of you xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so sorry to read your very sad post, Lynn, how heartbreaking for you all. Sleep tight little ones. x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh Lynn, I am so so sorry  Absolutely heartbreaking. Sleep well little ones xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear such sad news Lynn. Such a shame, poor Flossie, bless her.

Thinking of you with much sympathy.

RIP little babies x


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I am so sorry   My heart is with you. xx


----------

